# How do I keep young budgies from breeding?



## Blessedwithpets

Hi so I have about an 8 month old male creamino budgie and he’s showing many signs of wanting to breed. (He also tries to mount my male cockatiel) But anyways I’d like to get him a lady friend. I know they need to be At least 1 year old to breed and the only females available to me would be around 4 months old. So after I’ve quarantined the girl and bonded them to live together, how to I prevent them from breeding until they’re old enough?because I know some will even breed without a nest box. I won’t put a nest box in till they are old enough. I’ve have some experience breeding and hand feeding budgies before but it’s been over a year. Here are some pictures of my birds and thier cage.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your budgie is currently hormonal. That does not mean he needs a “lady friend”. 

Budgies do not need to breed to have healthy and happy lives. 
In fact, most budgies will be much healthier and happier if the are never bred. 

Your boy needs more exercise, structured activity and limited daylight hours. Ensure he has plenty to climb on, various swings and shredding toys. 

Consider doing clicker trading with him. 
Limit the amount of protein in his good and cut his daylight hours back to no more than 8 hours per day. 

If you believe he needs a same species friend, you are better off getting another male budgie. 

Please start by reading the threads below. *
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## Blessedwithpets

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgie is currently hormonal. That does not mean he needs a “lady friend”.
> 
> Budgies do not need to breed to have healthy and happy lives.
> In fact, most budgies will be much healthier and happier if the are never bred.
> 
> Your boy needs more exercise, structured activity and limited daylight hours
> Consider doing clicker trading with him.
> Limit the amount of protein in his good and cut his daylight hours back to no more than 8 hours per day. If you believe he needs a same species friend, you are better off getting another male budgie.
> 
> Please start by reading the threads below. *
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


I understand he is just being hormonal, but I would still like to get him a lady friend. I love breeding budgies and I would be currently if it weren’t for the tragedy that happened with my last pair. I’m also trying to only continue with pets that provide for me (money) while also giving the animals the best life possible.
I hope I didn’t sound selfish or something with my response. If I did then I’m sorry. Anyways thank you for your response!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I’m writing this message not only to the original poster, but as important information for all members who may read this thread in the future. 

You can generally prevent breeding by not providing a nest box or anything in the cage that could be used as a nesting site, limiting the amount of protein in the budgies’ diet when they come into condition, and limiting their daylight hours at that time to no more than 8 hours per day. 

I would recommend reviewing the information in the stickies at the top of the breeding section of the forum and the Articles we have regarding breeding as a refresher course since it has been over a year since you were actively breeding budgies. 

I would not recommend breeding until the female is a minimum of 14-16 months old. I would use a breeding cage 30” Long x 18” Wide x 18” High, rather than the large cage you’ve pictured. 

If you’ve bred before, you already know not to allow the budgies to double clutch. 
The Mom should be removed from the cage when the chicks reach 3 1/2 weeks old. The father will care for the chicks from that point until they are fully fledged and weaned. Co-parenting rather than pulling the chicks to “hand-rear” is preferable for having hand tamed chicks and the chicks will be happier and healthier having been socialized as budgies. 

Chicks should never be released to a new owner by the breeder until the chicks are a minimum of 8 weeks old AND the chicks need to have been eating fully on their own for a minimum of two weeks. 

Allow the adult budgie pair a minimum of a 6 month rest between clutches. 

Never breed a budgie that is almost (or older than) 4 years old*


----------



## ChickWas

I don't get people that enjoy breeding budgies. There's legitimately no reason to do so, and the world is filled with countless birds that could be rescued and given a better life. Why bring more birds into the world in that case?

The only time I'd understand breeding budgies is if you want to let their offspring carry on and always have something to remember the parents by.


----------



## Cody

Blessedwithpets said:


> I understand he is just being hormonal, but I would still like to get him a lady friend. I love breeding budgies and I would be currently if it weren’t for the tragedy that happened with my last pair. I’m also trying to only continue with pets that provide for me (money) while also giving the animals the best life possible.
> I hope I didn’t sound selfish or something with my response. If I did then I’m sorry. Anyways thank you for your response!


Get him a male friend, he will be just as happy and can form a strong bond with him as well.


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Cody said:


> Get him a male friend, he will be just as happy and can form a strong bond with him as well.


This. 
best buddies is a lot safer


----------



## karenblodgett3261

Blessedwithpets said:


> I understand he is just being hormonal, but I would still like to get him a lady friend. I love breeding budgies and I would be currently if it weren’t for the tragedy that happened with my last pair. I’m also trying to only continue with pets that provide for me (money) while also giving the animals the best life possible.
> I hope I didn’t sound selfish or something with my response. If I did then I’m sorry. Anyways thank you for your response!


📌Why do you love breeding budgies?📌Do you have several appropriately sized cage and the room to put them?
📌Are you able to be home all day to feed and care for them if the parents aren't doing the job? 
📌How many clutches per year are you hoping to have? 
📌As an experienced breeder, have you had difficulties preventing mating? 
📌Do you have an avian vet with whom you've established a good rappore? And do you have enough money put aside to have them seen if all of them need medical care?
📌What was the tragedy that happened to your last pair and what measures would you take to prevent it from happening again?

But, the way to prevent breeding is to keep them in separate cages!


----------

